# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Robot Muralist, smart spray can, Estonia

## Airicist

Website - robotmuralist.com

linkedin.com/company/robotmuralist

Sprayprinter on Wikipedia

"SprayPrinter - 21st century way of designing walls" on Indiegogo

"SprayPrinter: Smart Spray Paint Technology" on Kickstarter

Inventor - Mihkel Joala

CEO - Richard Murutar

----------


## Airicist

Article "The climbing graffiti robot that can scale buildings to create giant murals"
A new robot can scale buildings to paint multi-color murals in one pass
In its first demo, it created a giant, five-color mural of a woman on a chimney
It will allow street artists to spray paint in places thought to be impossible

by Sage Lazzaro 
August 24, 2017

----------

